# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Помогите выбрать видеокарту

## lppi

Привет всем. Помогите пожалуйста с выбором видеокарты)
Нужна в основном для игр, хотелось бы чтобы например "Battlefield 3" шёл или на среднем хотя бы или на макс. (или другие современные игры).
Денег много нету, хотелось бы купить до 6тыс., но и чтобы видеокарта была норм.
Покупать наверно буду в этих магазинах:
elist.ru
shop.sunrise74.com
kopeysk.dns-shop.ru

----------


## Vigresh

Советую посмотреть компьютерные комплектующие в этом магазине, там довольно неплохо описываются все модели, поэтому вам будет не сложно подобрать что-нибудь подходящее. Так-же стоит отметить, что там довольно низкие цены, так-что можете смело обращаться туда за покупками.

----------


## baradaold

К подбору видеокарты нужно подходить с определенными знаниями так как это один из самых дорогостоящих компонентов компьютера, почитай здесь http://www.pcs-service.ru/vybor-videokarty-v-2013-godu/ советы по выбору видеокарты, также на сайте должны быть статьи по замене всех компонентов компьютера, без тщательной подготовке самому менять не советую, так что вначале пойми что к чему, а уж потом берись за дело.

----------

